# Need help choosing between audio interfaces



## Aero10 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello all,
I am a beginner in learning music production and recording. I would like to ask for some guidance buying my first audio interface.
To include some more information:

I have a Windows 10 PC, Ryzen 2600, 32 GB ram. Running Reaper DAW. Only free plugins at the moment, but will be getting bigger cinematic/orchestral/rock/ambient libraries in the future. I use Arturia Keylab 88 Essential Midi controller.

The main uses of the interface:
- with Midi controller and DAW
- connect to PC speakers (in future monitors and headphones, e.g. Sennheiser HD650)
- will do vocals recording (yet to get a microphone)
- will be joined by a guitarist from time to time

With help of searching VI-C forums and a bit of Google/YouTube, I narrowed the selection down to:
- Audient iD14 (MKII)
- Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen
- Steinberg UR22C

What would you suggest me given the requirements? I am open to alternative interface suggestions as well. The selected interfaces reveal the budget, but I am willing to stretch it if an interface will better cater to my needs or will provide extra quality edge.
I will appreciate stable drivers, low latency and good sound quality. On the other hand, as a beginner and without acoustic treatment, little nuances will probably not make much difference to me.

Thank you very much


----------



## musicalweather (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a Focusrite Scarlet 2i4. I'm pretty happy with it -- drivers, latency and sound quality are all good, IMO. Can't say how it compares to the others.


----------



## Marsen (Feb 17, 2021)

Though, I am on the Mac with UA Apollo, I saw a lot of love and use here for the Focusrite Series.


----------



## FWB (Feb 17, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> I will appreciate stable drivers, low latency and good sound quality.



Then I´ll suggest a RME Babyface. It is more expensive than those you have mentioned, but has ultra low latency, very stable drivers and a top notch sound. All in all a higher quality product. It is more money up front, but it is an investment you can build on - so cheaper in the end  
I have had a ID22. It sounded very good, but had too much latency for live recording.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

FWB said:


> I have had a ID22. It sounded very good, but had too much latency for live recording.


I have an use an ID22 and it’s been fine for both using Virtual instruments and tracking live instruments.....

if you were having issues, I suggest it was with your setup....


----------



## Marsen (Feb 17, 2021)

I just reacted to your choice made, but the all previous said about RME is true.
Very reliable, very low latency quality product.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

His budget is around £130

He's quoted a £700 interface....who’s a beginner just starting out....Maybe he should dip his toes in a quality Interface like the Audient first and then sell it on if he likes and gets into it music making.


----------



## Aero10 (Feb 17, 2021)

easyrider said:


> His budget is around £130
> 
> He's quoted a £700 interface....who’s a beginner just starting out....Maybe he should dip his toes in a quality Interface like the Audient first and then sell it on if he likes and gets into it music making.


I appreciate everyone's suggestions. The budget can be double that figure. Maybe triple, if I found a very good fit for my needs.

But what you are saying matches my thinking. I believe RME is an amazing interface. However, by the time I get to the point I would be reaping its benefits (given the cost), its price will have dropped significantly already. Or newer versions will be out. That is only my prediction, of course.
That is why I am after a cheaper interface to start with. It will be a while before I "outgrow" it.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> I appreciate everyone's suggestions. The budget can be double that figure. Maybe triple, if I found a very good fit for my needs.
> 
> But what you are saying matches my thinking. I believe RME is an amazing interface. However, by the time I get to the point I would be reaping its benefits (given the cost), its price will have dropped significantly already. Or newer versions will be out. That is only my prediction, of course.
> That is why I am after a cheaper interface to start with. It will be a while before I "outgrow" it.


You can’t go wrong with The Audient...nice preamps, decent quality and solid drivers...and price.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 17, 2021)

I have the first generation Steinberg UR22 that I still use occasionally, and it is a great interface. Really nice preamps, zero latency monitoring, and built like a tank.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I have the first generation Steinberg UR22 that I still use occasionally, and it is a great interface. Really nice preamps, zero latency monitoring, and built like a tank.


The UR22 has noisy preamps





Fact is there are better interfaces for the same money.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve been really surprised at how much an improvement the 3rd gen Scarlett 2i2 has been over my 2nd gen Scarlett solo.

Preamps are very clear (to my ears) and I’ve been able to stop using the headphone amp I had with the solo because the built in headphone amp can drive my Beyerdynamic 990 250 ohms quite well.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 17, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The UR22 has noisy preamps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guy is simply splitting hairs, most interfaces in that category will have some amount of noise.....especially with a mic like an SM57 (and with the gain cranked on the preamp). I've only ever recorded vocals on he MKII with a condenser (very low noise), and electric guitars/bass; in which case the pre's are perfectly capable and very clean for their class.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 17, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> With help of searching VI-C forums and a bit of Google/YouTube, I narrowed the selection down to:
> - Audient iD14 (MKII)
> - Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen
> - Steinberg UR22C
> ...


It won't. The Steinberg and Focusrite are both excellent, the Audients are fine too but way overpriced. Also the Focusrite and Audients don't have 5-pin MIDI jacks, which your keyboard has,....I'd go with the Steinberg (which also has slightly more powerful pre-amps) or the Behringer 204.


----------



## Pier (Feb 17, 2021)

Been using an Audient id4 for years and I’m happy with it. It’s not RME but it’s amazing for the price.

If you need a MIDI in port you can get a dedicated usb MIDI interface.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 17, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> I appreciate everyone's suggestions. The budget can be double that figure. Maybe triple, if I found a very good fit for my needs.
> 
> But what you are saying matches my thinking. I believe RME is an amazing interface. However, by the time I get to the point I would be reaping its benefits (given the cost), its price will have dropped significantly already. Or newer versions will be out. That is only my prediction, of course.
> That is why I am after a cheaper interface to start with. It will be a while before I "outgrow" it.


RME has a very good policy with their products, they continue to develop update drivers for all of them. So if you buy one, you will have it for a long time!
If i may give you an advice from my experience: evaluate your actual needs and your future needs is crucial. Think in term of evolutivity, because a studio setup is constantly evolving. You may have not the needs of 2 I_O now but perhaps in the next future you ll buy some synths and you ll want more I/O.
So my advice is not to save bucks on your audio interface. If you buy a cheap one to beginning and then change for another one, and again because your studio setup has evolved, in the end the total price of your 3 interfaces is more than the final one you could buy before with some reflexion...
Anyway, if it is a budget problem, i recommand you the audient, it is a good quality audio interface. Hope this help!


----------



## bill5 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm not getting these Audient "great for the price" remarks. They aren't. They are FAR more expensive than comparable units with similar (if not less) features. Good interfaces, sure, but not "for the price."


----------



## CGR (Feb 18, 2021)

I have no experience with them but the recently released Solid State Logic SSL 2+ 2x4 USB Audio interfaces get good reviews, and are keenly priced.


----------



## ptram (Feb 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The UR22 has noisy preamps


Yes, if you listen with laboratory tools. If you listen with your ears, it's just as clean as the others.

Paolo


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> It won't. The Steinberg and Focusrite are both excellent, the Audients are fine too but way overpriced. Also the Focusrite and Audients don't have 5-pin MIDI jacks, which your keyboard has,....I'd go with the Steinberg (which also has slightly more powerful pre-amps) or the Behringer 204.


I bought the Steinberg, returned it for the Audient ID22

I still have the Audient ID22....I also added 8 more console class pres by adding an Audient ASP 880


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I'm not getting these Audient "great for the price" remarks. They aren't. They are FAR more expensive than comparable units with similar (if not less) features. Good interfaces, sure, but not "for the price."


The DI input and the quality of the preamps really are worth the bit extra....it’s not even a lot extra either....not for what you get...


----------



## Aero10 (Feb 18, 2021)

On one hand I am very grateful to everyone for your inputs.
But on the other hand, making a decision is no less difficult to make now 

I learned about SSL 2+, which seems like a good option. Just didn't get around many reviews yet.
So for now it is down to:
- Audient iD14 mkII
- SSL 2+


----------



## FWB (Feb 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I have an use an ID22 and it’s been fine for both using Virtual instruments and tracking live instruments.....
> 
> if you were having issues, I suggest it was with your setup....


I use software monitoring whenever I can when recording audio tracks. The roundtrip latency in the Audient interfaces are quite a bit higher than RME or UAD TB, - which is my current interface. (Have owned a RME too) 
Both interfaces makes it possible to monitoring plugins during recording with a buffer size of 32-64 samples, which was not possible with the Audient. 
Of course there is limit as some plugins introduce quite some latency, but there is work arounds for this.

If it has not changed recently, Audient uses generic audio drivers. RME and UAD - Motu too I guess - write their own, which in general leads to better performance. If you don´t need/use plugins in your recording chain when recording audio, there are no problems with most interfaces. 
The ID22 is really nice, but too much latency - anyway for the way I work. In fact I considered to keep the ID22 for mixing as I really liked the sound  .


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> It won't. The Steinberg and Focusrite are both excellent, the Audients are fine too but way overpriced. Also the Focusrite and Audients don't have 5-pin MIDI jacks, which your keyboard has,....I'd go with the Steinberg (which also has slightly more powerful pre-amps) or the Behringer 204.


The Focusrite 2i2 has MIDI in and out jacks.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> On one hand I am very grateful to everyone for your inputs.
> But on the other hand, making a decision is no less difficult to make now
> 
> I learned about SSL 2+, which seems like a good option. Just didn't get around many reviews yet.
> ...


Audient iD14 MkII

4 balanced outputs
Front headphone jack
ADAT expandability
Dual Headphone outputs
JFET DI
SSL2+

2 balanced outputs (and 2 RCA outputs)
2 rear headphone jacks
MIDI
Optional "4K" distortion can be added to your input signal

The ADAT expandibilty of the ID14 is priceless for expansion down the line....plus the 4 balanced outputs. 

The Audient makes far more sense...


----------



## Aero10 (Feb 18, 2021)

My recordings will be centered around plugins, that's for sure (orchestral, cinematic, rock/metal...) + the usual suspect effects.
There will be also vocals, as well as occasional live playing and guitar. But this will likely be solo recording, rather than playing with a mix of tracks (though not too sure about that yet at this point, to be honest).
Also the price difference between the two won't affect the choice.


----------



## Pier (Feb 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The DI input and the quality of the preamps really are worth the bit extra....it’s not even a lot extra either....not for what you get...


Also the AD/DA conversion.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The DI input and the quality of the preamps really are worth the bit extra....it’s not even a lot extra either....not for what you get...


No they aren't, and even if that was true, a comparably equipped Audient is roughly double the price of the others. That is a lot extra so not "great for the price." Fine units, don't get me wrong, but hardly worth the cost.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 18, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The Focusrite 2i2 has MIDI in and out jacks.


? No it doesn't (pardon the spaces; for some reason this link "breaks" when I post it): 

https: //www.amazon. com/ Focusrite-Scarlett-Audio-Interface-Tools/dp/B07QR73T66


----------



## Pier (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No they aren't, and even if that was true, a comparably equipped Audient is roughly double the price of the others. That is a lot extra so not "great for the price." Fine units, don't get me wrong, but hardly worth the cost.


Double the price?

The iD4 costs about $200 and the Scarlett 2i2 costs about $170.









Audient iD4 MKII USB-C Audio Interface


2-in/2-out USB-C Audio Interface with 1 Microphone Preamp, 1 JFET DI, Bus Power, 2 Headphone Outputs, and Software Bundle - Mac/PC/iOS




www.sweetwater.com













Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 3rd Gen USB Audio Interface


USB 2.0 Audio Interface, 2-in/2-out, 24-bit/192kHz, with 2 Mic/Line/Instrument Inputs, Switchable Air Mode, USB Bus Power, and Bundled Software - Mac/Win/iPad Pro




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No they aren't, and even if that was true, a comparably equipped Audient is roughly double the price of the others. That is a lot extra so not "great for the price." Fine units, don't get me wrong, but hardly worth the cost.


Audient use the same console mic pres across their entire range.The same mic pres they use in their consoles...

ID14 MK2 has ADAT and two more outputs than the Steinberg uR22c costing £129

£60 more gets better preamps, more outputs, Dedicated DI, ADAT and dual headphone out...

To suggest it’s not worth the extra for all the features and future expandability is BS.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

Pier said:


> Double the price?
> 
> The iD4 costs about $200 and the Scarlett 2i2 costs about $170.
> 
> ...


Let me guess he’s a Cubase user and a Steinberg fanboi....


----------



## Aero10 (Feb 18, 2021)

Does anyone know the differences between Audient and SSL regarding drivers, latency, quality...?

I fancy SSL 2+ because of MIDI connectors. My MIDI controller has MIDI over USB. But the inconvenient thing is, there is no power switch. So it means I need to unplug the USB cable if I want to power the controller off :/ With separate MIDI, I could hook an on/off switch to USB and keep the cables in place (I haven't found a switch that would transfer data as well, especially not the B type).
Also there seem to be many input/output options, when compared to similarly priced iD14.

This thinking is based on very little knowledge and information I have at this moment, to be honest.
Also, if I went for Audient, I believe iD4 would suffice, as compared to iD14. Especially if sound characteristics/quality, latency... are about same .


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> Does anyone know the differences between Audient and SSL regarding drivers, latency, quality...?
> 
> I fancy SSL 2+ because of MIDI connectors. My MIDI controller has MIDI over USB. But the inconvenient thing is, there is no power switch. So it means I need to unplug the USB cable if I want to power the controller off :/ With separate MIDI, I could hook an on/off switch to USB and keep the cables in place (I haven't found a switch that would transfer data as well, especially not the B type).
> 
> Also, if I went for Audient, I'm thinking iD4 would suffice, as compared to iD14. Especially if sound characteristics/quality, latency... are about same .



Both are comparable get the one with the features you need....the problem I have with the SSL 2+ is the crap feature set...most buy it because of the name....its not a pro unit it’s entry level The Audient stuff is better quality.


----------



## Pier (Feb 18, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> Does anyone know the differences between Audient and SSL regarding drivers, latency, quality...?
> 
> I fancy SSL 2+ because of MIDI connectors. My MIDI controller has MIDI over USB. But the inconvenient thing is, there is no power switch. So it means I need to unplug the USB cable if I want to power the controller off :/ With separate MIDI, I could hook an on/off switch to USB and keep the cables in place (I haven't found a switch that would transfer data as well, especially not the B type).
> Also there seem to be many input/output options, when compared to similarly priced iD14.
> ...


AFAIK the AD/DA converters are a bit better on the iD14 but it shouldn't be a problem if you're just starting out.


----------



## Aero10 (Feb 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Both are comparable get the one with the features you need....the problem I have with the SSL 2+ is the crap feature set...most buy it because of the name....its not a pro unit it’s entry level The Audient stuff is better quality.


Can you elaborate on the feature set please? It may include something I haven't even considered yet.


----------



## Aero10 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pier said:


> AFAIK the AD/DA converters are a bit better on the iD14 but it shouldn't be a problem if you're just starting out.


I am indeed just starting out.
Is the difference you mentioned between Audient and SSL, or iD4 and iD14?


----------



## Pier (Feb 18, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> I am indeed just starting out.
> Is the difference you mentioned between Audient and SSL, or iD4 and iD14?


Between iD4 and iD14.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 18, 2021)

Pier said:


> Double the price?
> 
> The iD4 costs about $200 and the Scarlett 2i2 costs about $170.


The id4 is not comparably equipped. One mic pre vs two. If that's not a thing to the OP and he feels reasonably confident it won't be anytime soon if ever, have at it...


----------



## bill5 (Feb 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> ID14 MK2 has ADAT and two more outputs than the Steinberg uR22c costing £129
> 
> £60 more


Where are you seeing the id14 for £189 (about $225)? Everywhere I looked it was around $300.




easyrider said:


> more outputs, Dedicated DI, ADAT and dual headphone out...


None of which the OP stated as requirements. Why spend more for features he doesn't want or need?




easyrider said:


> Let me guess he’s a Cubase user and a Steinberg fanboi....


tee hee  0 for 2 there. Not a shill for any company and never will be. I give credit where due; no more, no less. The Steinberg (and Behringer) units are rock solid and a far better bang for the back vs the hyped up Audients, which again are also good, just overpriced...and don't even have MIDI jacks, which the OP said he needed. If the OP needs the other features (ADAT etc), it might be worth considering, but again he didn't and he's just starting out so unlikely to need for quite some time if ever.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Where are you seeing the id14 for £189 (about $225)? Everywhere I looked it was $300.











Audient iD14 MKII


USB-3.0 Audio Interface Connection: USB C, 24 bit / 44.1 - 96 kHz, ADC dynamic range: 121 dB, DAC dynamic range: 126 dB, 2 x Audient Class A console microphone preamps, 2 Combined mic / line inputs: XLR / jack combination socket, Mic Gain 58 dB,




www.thomann.de


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

Aero10 said:


> Can you elaborate on the feature set please? It may include something I haven't even considered yet.


Lack of multiple balanced outputs....no ADAT....

Phono outputs on the SSL is cost cutting....in a blind test without the SSL badge it’s nothing special....


----------



## bill5 (Feb 18, 2021)

I stand corrected; nice site. 

But on that same site, the Behringer 204 is £65... so the Audient is nearly THREE times as expensive, not only two, and still doesn't have the MIDI jacks.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I stand corrected; nice site.
> 
> But on that same site, the Behringer 204 is £65... so the Audient is nearly THREE times as expensive, not only two, and still doesn't have the MIDI jacks.


You lost , I won....move on...😂


----------



## Pier (Feb 18, 2021)

bill5 said:


> But on that same site, the Behringer 204 is £65... so the Audient is nearly THREE times as expensive, not only two, and still doesn't have the MIDI jacks.


The Behringer 204 is comprable to the Scarlet 2i2 and the Audient iD4, not the iD14.

BTW the iD4 on Thomann costs £108 which is not even double the £65 of the Behringer 204 which is probably the cheapest 2 inputs interface in the market.









Audient iD4 MKII


USB 3.0 Audio Interface Connection: USB-C, 24 bit / 44.1 - 96 kHz, ADC dynamic range: 121 dB, DAC dynamic range: 126 dB, Class A Audient console microphone preamplifier, Mic Gain 58 dB,




www.thomann.de


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 19, 2021)

bill5 said:


> ? No it doesn't (pardon the spaces; for some reason this link "breaks" when I post it):
> 
> https: //www.amazon. com/ Focusrite-Scarlett-Audio-Interface-Tools/dp/B07QR73T66


I think the cold and power outages in Texas have scrambled my brain or I crossed dimensions from one where the 2i2 has MIDI ports. You’re right and I am wrong.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 19, 2021)

Well you know what they say about a blind squirrel and a nut  Wanna buy a pencil?


----------



## bill5 (Feb 19, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You lost , I won....move on...😂


It's your delusion dude, believe whatever makes you happy


----------



## bill5 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pier said:


> The Behringer 204 is comprable to the Scarlet 2i2 and the Audient iD4, not the iD14.


I think it depends what features you're talking about. The 204 has two mic pres, the iD4, only one, so there the far less expensive Behringer wins out. The Audient has other features the 204 doesn't...but again none that I see were stated needs or even particular interests of the OP, nor would they be for most people starting out (or even probably most experienced folks too, for that matter).

But hey, not my money. Just my .02. Moving on


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 19, 2021)

OK, I'm in a weird position here... normally I would hop on and say FORGET all the chatter, those of us who own the RME Babyface Pro know, without a doubt, that it is the gold standard for Audio Interfaces under $1000... sound, stability, drivers killer mixer software once you learn the complex interface. After years of all these Under-$500-Interfaces, I'M DONE. I went for a Babyface Pro a year ago and if my house caught fire, that'd be one of the things I'd grab after getting my family out. I just got the latest version last week, the new FS version which sells for $949. Did I need the FS version? NOPE. I just wanted it. The previous BabyFace Pro is stellar. Once you buy that, the audio interface issues disappear and you can worry about other stuff.

OKAY! Normally I would stop there. But right now (and this is why I said "Weird" earlier) I have my one-year-old PRISTINE Babyface Pro for sale here on the site for $569, free shipping in the USA, and best-postage-price-I-can-get for international. Just FYI, if not interested, no worries. 
Moot point. Sold on eBay today.


----------

